# Intestinal Blockages (caution)



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

People always panic about intestinal blockages with their dogs. One of the biggest myths out there in regards to a raw diet is that raw bones will cause intestinal blockages, so people tend to worry about this a lot in the beginning. What they *should* worry about their dogs eating is....undergarments. People should spend more time being neater about their laundry than worry about things their dogs should be eating, like raw bones. I've now worked in vet clinics for over four years and every single dog I've dealt with that was blocked ate a pair of panties or a sock (except one old Golden who ate the grease trap off of a grill )

Lets face it....EVERY dog is at risk for eating clothing items because their owners (at least should LOL) wear clothes :thumb: 

I got to scrub in and assist in surgery today. Blocked dog with a foreign body removal. Guess what came out? Shredded boy's boxer shorts. This is the second foreign body removal surgery this dog has had in less than six months. His belly hair hadn't even grown back in yet. 










Clean up your laundry people!!!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like you had an awesome and educational day! Thanks for the pics and the warning -- always good to bear in mind.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh wow that is gross... and a good example as to why I leave NOTHING on the floor, coz Duke sucks up everything!

That poor dog :frown:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh man. You'd think they'd learn after the first time. And huge cost. I hope he's ok.

Last year, my friend's dog ate their Christmas tree skirt. And I had a foster dog that ate the crotch out of underwear but he didn't eat the whole underwear. That was when I had to quit leaving laundry on the living room couch.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

There is a French Bulldog I see at the local dog park who has had emergency surgery to remove a stomach full of ROCKS. She was bleeding through the rectum as well as throwing up blood. Approximately $10,000. later, she's back at the park, still eating rocks (although her owner keeps an eagle eye on her, she's swift and determined....)

At this point, it becomes a training issue I think. He's tried even an electronic shock collar on her, but it was unsuccessful (plus he got so many negative comments from other dog owners.)

Anyway, it's a scary thing-- and no joke.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think a muzzle might actually be more appropriate - I muzzle Rebel when he has sores on his legs because he can get around any collar. It seems like something like a muzzle would keep the owner from having to watch so closely, especially if the results of his rock eating could be death.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

When my son and his ex-girlfriend tried to keep Shade in a tiny apartment all day long while they worked, he ate a pair of socks and a pair of jeans but luckily threw them back up again.

I think some of the garment eating situations are from boredom or being left alone. Shade hasn't eaten anything odd since he's moved in with me and has a yard to play in all day (and daily walks and Rocky and play time). When he does chew, he actually has a nylabone that he loves. First dog I've ever had that loves a nylabone! 

Of course, I did crate him for the first 6 months he lived with me!!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> When my son and his ex-girlfriend tried to keep Shade in a tiny apartment all day long while they worked, he ate a pair of socks and a pair of jeans but luckily threw them back up again.


He ate a pair of JEANS??? HOW?? Lol that amazes me... how does he even fit jeans in his mouth? lol


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

So glad you posted this Dane mama...

On December 26th it will be one year since tucks obstruction surgery.
He ate a squeaker out of a stufflingless skunk.
He vomitied continuously, dehydrated himself so badly that his liver was shutting down.
During surgery I almost lost him, the squeaker had ripped open his intestines, and he was bleeding internally as well as fecal matter and digested food had dumped into his body.
His risk of being septic was incredibly high.

It's a year later and tuck has resorted to carrying shoes around.... He will carry a shoe then lay down and sleep with it.

3 weeks ago he did manage to rip a foot off a teddy bear. Very small bear smaller than your hand.
I watched his poo like a hawk!
He's the type where he knows he's done bad, so when you go to grab it out of his mouth... He swallows.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

UGGG!! I am constantly on Wayne and Kirby about this. They both take their clothes off and just leave them where they fall on the floor. Luckily though, none of our bunch likes to chew on undies and stuff, but when we had Layla oh lord! She was an underware and sock fanatic! She always hid them in the couch cushions, but I was afraid one day she would eat one. Scary thaught!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

don't forget sweatpants. my friend's dog ate an entire pair. almost died.

when confronted, my vet had to admit that bones were not his biggest culprits...it's as natalie says...underwear and rawhides.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh man, do I know all about this! My parents Lab was dubbed the "$3000 dog" because he had to have surgery to remove two socks that he ate. He was one that if he found a sock, would just scarf it right up, no chewing, nothing.. my parents laundry room is upstairs, master bedroom downstairs, so occasionally, socks & underwear would get dropped. He was so quick about it too, it was like he hunted them down! Over the course of his life (he's 11 now), he probably ate 10 socks, and a few pairs of underwear. Luckily, he'd throw them up most of the time, but the time he had surgery they apparently got tied together and he wasn't able to pass them. Labs..


----------

